# More a bummer than a blooper............!



## LaFoto (Jan 25, 2006)

...but in this wilderness I lost my polarizer the other day, and all my searching for it yesterday was in vain... 

















(I took these yesterday after I had searched the area high and low, with no success ... and as soon as the ground will be unfrozen again, it will be all swampy, too swampy to even set foot in there, and my polarizer will sink into the mud... :cry: )


I took these on the day I lost it:











Riverbank-impressions, and I KNOW I still had it when I took these.

And in here it might have gone...






When I repacked the camera once back at the car it was gone.... whuuaaaaah :cry:


----------



## ShaCow (Jan 25, 2006)

bwaahahahahahahh ... awwwww.. did you ever find it?


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 25, 2006)

No, I did NOT.
And won't.
Today it snowed all over this (including my polariser). Once we'll get a thaw, it will sink into the mud. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Fate (Jan 26, 2006)

Maybe one day..... like 1000 years from now some alien will stumble accross it  Damn, i gota stop watching x-files


----------



## puzzle (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry about the polarizer - but Fate has a good point (well maybe not the alien part  ) Just think in hundreds of years time, _your_ polarizer could be an artefact found in an archeological dig! Their understanding of our age will be increased because of it!!

No kidding, my mother always says she wants to be buried and not cremated because she wants archeologists to be able to find out things about us from her :shock:


----------



## jocose (Jan 27, 2006)

Fate said:
			
		

> Maybe one day..... like 1000 years from now some alien will stumble accross it  Damn, i gota stop watching x-files


 
If it were the X-Files, wouldn't be more likely that the aliens would ahve discovered the polarizer 1000 years AGO in that weird time distortion kind of thing?

Corinna, I'm sorry to hear about the filter, but you still take good shots, and you can head over to B&H when you're in NYC and pick up a new one!


----------



## bobaab (Jan 27, 2006)

puzzle said:
			
		

> Sorry about the polarizer - but Fate has a good point (well maybe not the alien part  ) Just think in hundreds of years time, _your_ polarizer could be an artefact found in an archeological dig! Their understanding of our age will be increased because of it!!



I think that'll make them super confused!! Why would there be a polarizing filter in the middle of a swampy area!

:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 27, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> ...you can head over to B&H when you're in NYC and pick up a new one!


 
That is true. (Thanks for the "good pictures" remark, by the way, I feel sooooo bad about my own photography, actually, yet again...). And the best thing will be: I'll be there with my husband (and his *purse*) by my side... 

(Only does he still not know that I lost it. Likewise he still does not know that I once got my car thoroughly stuck in a quagmire in the woods and needed the help of a farmer's tractor to get me out from there, so please no one ever mention this when we meet, eh!?)


----------



## BubblePixel (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh... Sad you lost your polarizer...  

But you took amazing shots!!
I absolutely LOVE this one.... 







:hail: Oh mighty great LaPhoto one... :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Jan 27, 2006)

Aw...that would suck to lose your polarizer! I'm sorry! (I need to get a polarizer in the first place!)


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 31, 2006)

BubblePixel, you like that little group of trees on the river banks? Thank you.
I have sad news for you: this morning all I saw were stumps and felled trees in their place... 
Someone's out and about cleaning up the wilderness on the river banks, and these seemed to ... be ... in ... the ... way :cry: ...


----------



## duncanp (Jan 31, 2006)

I See it lol, no not really, that must be annoying...


----------



## BubblePixel (Feb 1, 2006)

OMG LaPhoto... That's awfull!!! :cry:
Cut trees always make me sad...
Good thing you were able to immortalize them!  :hug


----------



## ShaCow (Feb 24, 2006)

maybe you can find your polorizer now theres no trees.??. did it have a case or not? because its gonna be wrecked now


----------



## greasemonkey (Feb 24, 2006)

This is a dumb qustion, I know, but may I ask what a polorizer is?  I'm pretty new to this whole thing.  But, I gather that is is pretty importat, and don't feel bad, I've lost tons stuff that I really didn't want to loose out in the woods.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 25, 2006)

A polariser is a filter that you can put onto the lens of your camera, it helps direct the light that would otherwise be all diffused and can thus bring about nicer colours, deeper colours, or help get rid of distracting reflections on shiny surfaces. Unlike skylight filters or colour filters, a polarising filter is a costly thing, so to lose THAT filter, of all filters, is not really ... good.


----------



## greasemonkey (Feb 25, 2006)

ahhh, ya, that doesn't sound to fun to loose.  Sorry to hear of you, uh, loss.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 9, 2006)

most likely it wont be aliens but archeologist... oh wait i was once married to one and she is pretty alien now.


----------

